# Attitudes



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Perhaps this is something only I noticed. I find that a few posters are always negative and it seems like those are the ones struggling. Are they struggling because they are negative or vice versa?

On the other hand , some posters are positive and upbeat and it shows in their posts and their posts seem to reflect that they are doing well.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Its easier to be nice when your successful. Miserable people bring gloom upon themselves in every manner. I wish I knew which one I was....


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

I was once told "Cheer up! Things could be worse."

So I cheered up, and sure enough, Things got worse.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Perhaps this is something only I noticed. I find that a few posters are always negative and it seems like those are the ones struggling. Are they struggling because they are negative or vice versa?
> 
> On the other hand , some posters are positive and upbeat and it shows in their posts and their posts seem to reflect that they are doing well.


Don't judge people


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Things are awesome. I mean really. Real estate is cheap. I guess if you are a subcontractor things could be ****. The current state of the economy is like 6 years planning for me. :laughing: I couldn't be happier. My credit is great my capital is ok. As for caring about competition. I don't. I don't want to be friends with them. 

The only advice I give is go to school. Trade or business. I did. I don't care why you didn't. :thumbsup:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Right. Negative attitudes reflect on your every day life.

Especially with all the political drama in WI lately, all I hear is people putting blame on whatever it is and that's why they are so miserable.

In my personal life, I don't associate with crabby people. Makes me crabby. lol.


----------



## summithomeinc (Jan 3, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Perhaps this is something only I noticed. I find that a few posters are always negative and it seems like those are the ones struggling. Are they struggling because they are negative or vice versa?
> 
> On the other hand , some posters are positive and upbeat and it shows in their posts and their posts seem to reflect that they are doing well.


Maybe it's both? They are negative because they are struggling and they are struggling because they are negative. Be positive and successful. I've noticed I sell more jobs when I've allready got work lined up. When I don't have anything going it seems harder to sell. Maybe it shows there's less stress when I'm booked.


----------



## actionman (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm a believer in karma. If you are positive and do good things goods happen to you, if your pissy then you get pissed on.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I rarely get depressed or down , atleast not for long. I'm not a happy go lucky type of guy, but am generally positive. Being confident is imperative. Your employees, subs and clients pick up on and respond to this. Even when stressed or worried, I try to have a confident bearing and be in charge of the situation.

As for negativity, I feel blessed to be working. Many good contractors are desperate for work. I would probably not be to cheery then either


----------



## BC Carpenter (Dec 28, 2010)

I think a bad attitude will definitely affect your success directly.

Just think of an employee-one who has a bad attitude, feels like his boss is doing him wrong and the world owes him something. And then one who is eager to do well, shows up and works hard and wants to contribute.

which one would you hire? If you've ever worked with someone with a bad attitude, I think it's obvious that these people are often their own worst enemies.

Same thing with contractors, although it's just hard to see if you're the one with the attitude. Maybe not as hard for clients to feel it though.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Happy pills, twice a day :stuart:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

actionman said:


> I'm a believer in karma. If you are positive and do good things goods happen to you, if your pissy then you get pissed on.


Hummm? We just celebrated a man's birthday Monday who might not agree with that sentiment.... if he were still alive today. :sad:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I think this place is great, there is allot of professional contractors here with years of experience and a damn good advise for the most part... not to mention good sense of humor and people who like to have fun and don't take anything to heart. Of course there is never lack of testosterone presence and or lack of brown nosing going on :whistling:laughing: Overall is a great place and I have lots of respect for many in here on the professional level as well as personality level.

As attitude goes...I don't see much attitude going on here, guys have fun and if someone can't take a joke, f*^"k'em. Most "attitude" like some put, is being mistaken by someone giving a straight forward response without beating around the bush and some might think it's directed against them personally... which is not, then again we cannot blame anyone if someone is lacking sense of humor... Not to mention some come here and trying to fool everyone here by being a HO and pretending to be a contractor trying to seek information, or putting in theirs ID a trade like GC, carpenter, etc and will ask the most stupid question, or trying to do something that is totally lacking common sense, then they get pissed because they're not treated like the "professionals" they pretend to be, and the best part is, if they get good advise from someone, they still don't know someone is trying to help them and they take offense to it. 

With that said, it's just another day in the neighborhood, it is what it is, and if someone don't like it, take a laxative and a sleeping pill and try again tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## J L (Nov 16, 2009)

I can't always control what happens, but I can control how I react to those situations. I own my attitude, not my circumstances.

But I do get pissy when I'm hungry :laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

greg24k said:


> With that said, it's just another day in the neighborhood, it is what it is, and if someone don't like it, take a laxative and a sleeping pill and try again tomorrow :thumbsup:


Greg, not to rub against the grain, but a laxative and a sleeping pill? That isn't going to improve anyones outlook on life in the morning.:laughing:


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I run across so many big gruff tough guys in this business. I laugh.. Life is way to short to be so serious. Some times I have to take care of unpleasant things, but that's just a little tiny part of life. I'd say on the whole, I'm just a happy go lucky guy. As are my wife and kids. My business partner is the same way, just a big happy kid.

We even took the time to ride the horses that were recommended here.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I think negative is all about perspective in a lot of situations. Disagreeing with someone isn't negative, just disagreement.

Inner and I have gone back and forth on the Oscillating Tool Thread, does that mean either one of us were negative, nope. Just have a different opinion about the subject.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

WildWill said:


> I run across so many big gruff tough guys in this business. I laugh.. Life is way to short to be so serious. Some times I have to take care of unpleasant things, but that's just a little tiny part of life. I'd say on the whole, I'm just a happy go lucky guy. As are my wife and kids. My business partner is the same way, just a big happy kid.
> 
> We even took the time to ride the horses that were recommended here.


 That is the way to be. I doubt you will have many regrets in your life.

Sometimes being overly career driven makes me want to take it easier. Hard to do, I have a lot I want to accomplish. Not so much financially as goals. Best thing to do in those times is spend a lot of time with my family or work on one of the projects on my dads, brothers, or my homes.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Lots of talk about feelings these days on CT. :whistling


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

loneframer said:


> Greg, not to rub against the grain, but a laxative and a sleeping pill? That isn't going to improve anyones outlook on life in the morning.:laughing:


If going with the grain dosen't imporove theirs outlook, perhaps a good sense of reality against the grain will help them...If not, then nothing will help them, it's a lost cause my friend... but then again, better them then us :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------

